# 2HP C Flux dust collector



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

A fiend of mine has this same unit. He really likes it.
Thanks for your review.


----------



## JRWOOD (Jul 1, 2018)

I have a General 350 TS. The dust collection on it is mini able at best. I purchased this DC and works very-well on my TS. The only complaint I have is the remote. The first start-up of the day,I MUST physically hit the start button. The rest of the day the remote works just fine. I have not contacted Laguna yet.


----------



## Beaver_Lumber (Feb 9, 2012)

I have the 1.5 P-Flux since last june and I love it too. I picked the P-Flux over the C-Flux because my shop is in the basement so I wanted to minimize the fine dust floating in the air that could escape through the filter. It replaced a GI 10-005 dust collector. The thing I like the most is the ease to empty the dust bin. It took less than a minute from start to finish including the time to take out the full bag and fit in the new one. On the P-Flux, you just place the bag quickly in the bin and replace it innits position. The first time you turni on, the pressure system will take care of finishing the placement of the bag in the dust bin. Also, the sensor on the bin to let you know it is full is really nice. When the red light pops in, you know it's time to change the bag. For the bags, I use clear plastic trash bags from Costco. They fit right in the drum and are pretty cheap.


----------

